# Sonar Screen Shots



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I will be adding some of mine own here shortly... I like all the threads ive seen where there is a screen shot of the unit and a explanation of what you think(or know) it is. Ive searched this section for a thread like this, and there were many screen pics, but not a place where they were all together. Crappie.com had a thread similar, and it had a wealth of info. I think OGF would benifit from the same. I'll have some after the weekend to post, later, Buckz


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a great idea. I hope I see some shots soon.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Here a couple of oldies but goodies.

These are some crappies suspended in the tree tops about 10-13 feet deep









Here's another school of crappies (and I think a few hybrid stripers mixed in) suspended off a break line.









It's amazinf some of what you can see.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Crappiedude what brand is that lowrance or humminbird?
I'm going to get a Humminbird 898c SI here soon.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MUST...GET...NET said:


> Crappiedude what brand is that lowrance or humminbird?
> I'm going to get a Humminbird 898c SI here soon.


Thats from a Lowrance HDS-8 and i put it on the console, I liked it so much I added a 7 to the bow of the boat.
I've heard the Low's were a little clearer than the Bird's but I really couldn't say for sure one way or the other. 
I know alot of guy have birds and they love them.
Both make good units so I'm sure the Bird would do fine. Buy what you can afford and enjoy what you get.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! I forgot i made this thread! I guess i wont have any shots till Spring. Thanks Crappie dude for getting things started. Everytime i see those DI (si), i am amazed where at what these new fish finders are capable of.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a few practice shots i took late summer.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was hoping Chaunc would get on here and show us some Bird pics. Thanks, Chaunc.
Like I said before both of the companies make great units.

Here's another oldie from Brookville lake from last spring.The sad part was we only caught like 3 of those fish off that tree. 
If you don't understand these pics, the little white specs are the fish.
If you look at the bottom right corner of the unit screen that is the GPS mapping, (Lake Insight) the 2 blue dots are waypoints I marked and the arrow is my boat. The black line is the path my boat had followed.
Also just in case you've never seen this stuff, the long screen is side scan looking left& right.The upper right screen is down scan.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys just curious how you save a screen shot, I got the HB 1197 and have all 3 views and would like to show the screen shots like you guys are doing without taking a picture of the screen? 

Thanks, 
Salmonid


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know about the Birds but Low has a setting for "Screen Capture". Then every time you push the power button it take a pic or captures the screen. It's kind of cool but sometime it takes a moment to remember how to do it.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well my honey gets me something for my fishing, yesterday i was blessed with a brand new lowrance-elite,5 fishfinder/chartplotter,all colored its nice,now heres my take on it i know i can up grade it to a elite 5-dsi,fishfinder/chartplotter,for a nother 100,bucks,and then i will have the down im,i said something to the wife last night and she said that ok,what do you all think,ps,right now there giveing a 100 bucks rebait back on them to,so i know what i want ,thanks for any input,markfish


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Hey guys just curious how you save a screen shot, I got the HB 1197 and have all 3 views and would like to show the screen shots like you guys are doing without taking a picture of the screen?
> 
> Thanks,
> Salmonid


Mark, i've got a power cord so i'll pull mine out and try to do a video to show you how i do it. May take a while to download on my computer but i'll post a direct link to my photobucket account as soon as it's done.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

did the video on my camera but it wont download to my puter. may be one on you tube on how to do it. i'll look there.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Hey guys just curious how you save a screen shot, I got the HB 1197 and have all 3 views and would like to show the screen shots like you guys are doing without taking a picture of the screen?
> 
> Thanks,
> Salmonid


see if this helps any, http://www.bbcboards.net/zerosearch


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a bay use to be a lumber mill on poles. 
 
I was still new at this and the settings are a little off.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> This is a bay use to be a lumber mill on poles.
> 
> I was still new at this and the settings are a little off.


Good pic. What are the settings on your sonar.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Back when they built EF lake in the late 70's I had heard they built a large hump or fish attractor out of worn or damages tires from the earth moving equipment used while building the lake. Over the years I spent alot of time trying to locate that hump with convention electronics.

My very 1st pass with my side scan found that baby.









No wonder I couldn't find it. I looks like it's only 6 or 7 tires at best. I made multiple passes to be sure I wasn't missing something. 
There is supposed to be a 2nd hump farther up the lake. So far I haven't went looking but if this is all they did it will be useless too.
Since I found this, I've kind of learned that side scan seems to function best & with the best detail at 3 to 4 times the water depth. I just go lucky and guessed on this one.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like it kinda broke apart over the years. Good picture.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Looks like it kinda broke apart over the years. Good picture.


I bet over the years I made 200 passes over that area looking for this "hump".
Nothing. On my 1st pass with side scan I find it. This just illustrates how effective sidescan can be to people who are on the fence about it. 
I don't mark everything I see but I really should start.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's a thread I made back in August of some screen shots that I took in my first year of running birds.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=181355


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice pics Flippin


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks...I still have allot to learn but I am really enjoying the technology available. I saw in an email from Hbird, that one of the new features in the 2012 updates is a casting ring. You can set a diameter around a way point and know exactly how far you need to cast to get to a set target.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got a lot to learn with my unit too. I tell my self to use it more but I get out fishing and I get side tracked and start catching a few then it's game on.
I do think it's a hoot to play with.
I saw those casting rings on Bird updates. Nice feature.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure what my settings were. I found a tire off huron one day too. I think it still on my card. I have been doing a lot of reading on the BBC site and have learned a lot of info. I heard the new gen 2 you can overlay the side scan on your gps. That would be cool.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

I fish Salt Fork all year. Before I throw down some $$ for a finder this spring, how well does DI and SideScan work in the stained or murky OH waters? Basically I don't know the limits of the technology.

AND

I'm looking for a tutorial or explanation for reading SideScan. Is it easy to look at side scan and throw something to that spot on the water?

Thanks to all for posting your images.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Forker said:


> I fish Salt Fork all year. Before I throw down some $$ for a finder this spring, how well does DI and SideScan work in the stained or murky OH waters? Basically I don't know the limits of the technology.
> AND
> I'm looking for a tutorial or explanation for reading SideScan. Is it easy to look at side scan and throw something to that spot on the water?
> Thanks to all for posting your images.


I had a rd time figuring out side scan in my mind and a guy explained it to me the signalthe transducer was transmitting was like and upside down fanned out turkey tail. It takes a pic of a slice of water.
I honestly can't answer the dirty water question thing it it has a bad effect or not. These pics are from Ohio and Indiana waters and with all the spring rains it sure wasn't clear. I fish East Fork and it gets nasty pretty quick after a rain but I can't say what effect it had on the SI or DI. Maybe Chaunc can jump in here and help with this one, he's had quite a bit of expierence with Birds.

With side scan, as you run through an area it is very easy to mark the spots with your (built in) GPS. Once the spots are marked it's very easy to go back and find the spots on your map. I put this pic up before but it shows you what I'm talking about. There really is no need to throw anything if you don't want too.
In the lower right hand corner on the map you can see the 2 blue dots. Those are waypoints I marked with my GPS. This screen shot was last spring and anytime I want to fish that spot, I pull the map (chart) page up on my screen and the spots are still there.
I personally like to use marker bouys while fishing so I don't have to stare at the screen all day to see where I am. For me I think it's easier.
There are a ton of debates on the internet about who has the best GPS on there units and all I can say is I bet both Low and Bird are pretty comparable.










I hope my explanation helped some.
That arrow ontop of the dot 002 is my boat position when I took this screen shot.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Forker, go to you tube and watch as many training videos of sidescan units as you have time too. There's a bunch out there. They'll tell you more than us new users could about any unit you want. Water clarity doesn't effect any images on any units. They're not underwater cameras. More like x-ray machines. Check out the videos.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Water clarity doesn't effect any images on any units. They're not underwater cameras. More like x-ray machines.


Great description!


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Thanks CrappieDude and Chaunc. Glad to know the units perform well in our lakes. I like the buoy idea a lot. Plan on using that one.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Another cool thing is the ability to drop a waypoint on something you see on the screen.....even if your past it or it shows up on sidescan and it's 120' from the boat. (I'm talking Bird language here). Just use the arrows, it freezes the screen and you can scroll over and drop a waypoint on something that looks like it might be interesting. You can then go back to mapping and navigate right to it and look at it with 2D sonar, DI or get another SI view.....it's a very useful feature. 

I saw in the latest email from Hbird that one of the new updates that was coming out was a "casting ring" feature. It allows you the set rings around your waypoints of a specified diameter and you can see on mapping how close you are to the actual waypoint......it should really help determine EXACTLY how close you are to your waypoint and how long of a cast you need to make.


----------

